# Salmon A La Ritz - Recipe Idea



## mish (Jan 17, 2007)

The inspiration/idea for the dish, actually came from viewing a co on TV that sells a dish by the same name. Rather than have it delivered, I thought I could make it at home. So I put a few thoughts together, and the 'plan' is still in the making.

Basically, it is salmon with a layer of herbed cream cheese (I would use herb/chive/onion cream cheese), stuffed in a pocket of the salmon, folded in half, (or spread the herbed cream cheese over the salmon), wrap in puff pastry & bake. I have a cucumber dill sauce I may or may not use over the finished dish and serve with asparagus. I'm sure the good cooks out there can improvise and make this easily at home. Here's a pic of the dish to give some ideas as to how you may want to assemble it yourself.



​


----------



## rickell (Jan 17, 2007)

mish, that looks wonderful, do you think this would work with another
type of fish?  my hubby does not like salmon.  I love all types of fish.
Think halibut would work or orange roughy?


----------



## mish (Jan 17, 2007)

rickell said:
			
		

> mish, that looks wonderful, do you think this would work with another
> type of fish? my hubby does not like salmon. I love all types of fish.
> Think halibut would work or orange roughy?


 
Thank you rickell. Honest answer -- I don't know. Salmon is one of my faves & I like roughy, monkfish etc. You can always give it a try -- almost anything wrapped in puff pastry is yummy to me. Let me know how it works out.

Another thought for the cream cheese mixture is adding fresh herbs and sun-dried tomatoes.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 17, 2007)

Is the salmon minced/ground? Otherwise, I don't see how it could be done--or it could be adequately cooked.  Then formed around the cream cheese? Is this your picture?


----------



## mish (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's a sample recipe of how to set it up:

Viking : The Viking Life : Salmon Wellington


----------



## Candocook (Jan 17, 2007)

Interesting and looks good.


----------



## Dove (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful job Mish. yours looks so good and I don't even like fish. LOL


----------



## mish (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Marge. I should have explained more clearly -- it's not my dish, but a pic from the co that you can order it from. They're a little pricey... so my thinking was (since i've made salmon wellington), I/we could make it ourselves. The creamy filling/center looked like herbed cream cheese when I first saw it on TV. That's what gave me the idea to try to duplicate it at home. Hope that makes sense. Here's the co that sells the Ritz dish:

gourmet dinner entree, gourmet seafood, salmon

Marge, I bet you would like salmon wellington.  It's a real treat.


----------

